# High TSH but normal FT3 and FT4



## Starshine (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to the boards.

I was diagnosed hypothyroid about 20 years ago and put on Synthroid. I also was diagnosed with Hashimotos and Celiac within the last 4 years. I was on Synthroid for about 15 years and then on Armour for about 2. I started having issues on Armour and an RT3 problem about two years ago. I went gluten free at that time and stopped all thyroid meds. I no longer have ANY hypo symptoms, none. My only issue is that my doctor wants me to go back on thyroid meds because my TSH is high. My latest labs are as follows:

TSH 18 (Range .35 - 4.00)
FT3 2.74 (Range 2.30 - 4.20)
FT4 1.00 (Range .71 - 1.63)

These were taken fasting first thing in the morning. I've heard/read various studies saying TSH can fluctuate alot during the day and some recommend fasting and first thing in the morning and some recommend full stomach, middle of the day testing.

I'd really like to stay off the meds if I can....I feel better OFF of them than I ever have ON them. Does anyone have any advice they'd like to share?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Starshine said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the boards.
> 
> ...


I agree with your doctor as you could be headed straight into a myxedema coma.

What kind of issues did you have w/Armour? How much were you taking at the time? What was your rT3 lab result? We all have some rT3.

Hard to believe that w/a TSH like that and your frees in the basement that you have no symptoms.

Have you had a recent ultra-sound of your thyroid? I hope?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with Andros that you need to be on some sort of replacement - based on your FT-4 and FT-3.


----------

